# 15% off electrical tools at Lowe's



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:

Check out the Pass and Seymour stuff while you're there, too. :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

No Klein tools on sale?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Greenlee and Ideal at the home centers are NOT the same Greenlee and Ideal tools of 4-5 years ago. Not by a long shot.

I'll stick with Klein and Knipex from my supply house thank you.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

william1978 said:


> No Klein tools on sale?


Lowe's doesn't sell Klein anymore. Home Depot is now the "official" home improvement retailer of Klein Tools.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

The Motts said:


> Lowe's doesn't sell Klein anymore. Home Depot is now the "official" home improvement retailer of Klein Tools.


 Well I learned something new today.:thumbsup: I haven't been to either store in several months and it has been even longer than that since I have been down the Elec. isle.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Well I learned something new today.:thumbsup: I haven't been to either store in several months and it has been even longer than that since I have been down the Elec. isle.



You don't do any sidework apparently? :whistling2: Or even home improvement projects? :001_huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You don't do any sidework apparently? :whistling2: Or even home improvement projects? :001_huh:


 I do both, but the past few months have been very busy.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

In seattle, that deal is not in effect according to their website.

Perhaps somebody can get some clarification on that...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You don't do any sidework apparently? :whistling2: Or even home improvement projects? :001_huh:


I don't get it. 
What about a supply house and lumber yard? I have several of both available locally.
Are the all gone everywhere else?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Are the all gone everywhere else?


 They are still around here also.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was actually coming on here to post this. They also have some discounts on some other things from 10/21-10/23. Here's a link to their flyer:

http://www.lowesforpros.com/sites/default/files/lfp_october_cae.pdf

Noteables:
20% off Irwin Hand Tools and Power Tool Accessories
10% off Studs
Lenox 13pc Hole Saw Kit for $70
15% off all Plastic and Metal Boxes
10% off 250' of 12-2 NM-B 
10% off 250' of 12-2 MC

Also, if you've recently acquired a foreclosed home, Lowes is issuing 10% off coupons through this link:
https://www.lowesmoving.com/coupon/...ce=RealtyTrac&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=RT

Some stores are letting you combine the discounts.

I'm seriously contemplating the Knipex Combo Kit they had for $89. The part # was 9K 00 80 47 D4A. Having trouble finding it online. I believe it was a pair of dikes, linesmans, and 3 screwdrivers. I believe it was the same one as this guy on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-989821US-5-Piece-Insulated-Tradesman/dp/B000X4PV0C


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Where in NY does Lowes carry Knipex? Are they the SAME thing as in the supply house or lumber yard? 

The hole saw kit sounds like a deal.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

Ahhh...there's the rub. Didn't know about that offer.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Where in NY does Lowes carry Knipex? Are they the SAME thing as in the supply house or lumber yard?
> 
> The hole saw kit sounds like a deal.


I'm central Long Island. I know they have them at the Hicksville, Farmingdale, and Garden City stores. Not sure about Bayshore or any other.

If you compare part #s from Lowes to your supply house and they match up, they should be the exact same thing then.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't get it.
> What about a supply house and lumber yard? I have several of both available locally.
> Are the all gone everywhere else?


Supply houses close at 5 pm. HD and Lowes are open until 10 PM. Box stores are within five minutes of my house. Trade suppliers are not. 

Lumber yards?? Haha. Only real carpenters and framers go there. If I need a lift of plywood and some LVL's I'll go to a lumberyard. For a few sheet of plywood I'll go to the box stores. 

Look, it's all well and good to say "support your local supplier" but all of the major electrical suppliers in my area are now owned by big corporate conglomorates (Rexel, CED, Sonepar, etc) so they are no different than HD or Lowes in that regard. Oh, and their service is lousy too.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sh*t. There's a Lowes in Hicksville now??? I grew up there.

That hole saw kit is the arborless kind.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Look, it's all well and good to say "support your local supplier" but all of the major electrical suppliers in my area are now owned by big corporate conglomorates (Rexel, CED, Sonepar, etc) so they are no different than HD or Lowes in that regard. Oh, and their service is lousy too.


Well, I totally get that. Luckily for me my supply houses are all locally owned, and they give a crap about us.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Sh*t. There's a Lowes in Hicksville now??? I grew up there.
> 
> That hole saw kit is the arborless kind.


Yep. Right on 107 where the Waldbaums used to be heading towards Hempstead Tpke, before you get to Central Ave. It's basically on the corner of South Oyster Bay Road and 107.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BigJohn20 said:


> Yep. Right on 107 where the Waldbaums used to be heading towards Hempstead Tpke, before you get to Central Ave. It's basically on the corner of South Oyster Bay Road and 107.


Wow. Flashback. :walkman:
I used to work out of Bloomingdale Rd. 

Remember the Farmer's Market?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, I totally get that. Luckily for me my supply houses are all locally owned, and they give a crap about us.


We still do have a few "mom and pop" suppliers here, but their pricing is generally a rip-off and their service is between fair and bad. So we're stuck using the big national and regional chains if you want any level of fair pricing and product selection.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BigJohn20 said:


> I was actually coming on here to post this. They also have some discounts on some other things from 10/21-10/23. Here's a link to their flyer:
> 
> http://www.lowesforpros.com/sites/default/files/lfp_october_cae.pdf
> 
> ...


That knipex set is insulated, highly doubt that it would be the same one at Lowes. If it is though that's a hell of a deal and i'd pick it up in a heartbeat. 
The Knipex screwdrivers look just like (identical) to some of the Witte drivers I have.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

More than anything, it's really sad that mom and pop supply houses and just regular old hardware stores are virtually nonexistent. One of my favorite things when i was a kid was to go the hardware store up the street from my folks house and just mess around. That place was gone like fifteen years ago. :icon_cry:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> That knipex set is insulated, highly doubt that it would be the same one at Lowes. If it is though that's a hell of a deal and i'd pick it up in a heartbeat.
> The Knipex screwdrivers look just like (identical) to some of the Witte drivers I have.


That insulated set is the same one that Lowe's sells. And you are right, they are Witte screwdrivers.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Where in NY does Lowes carry Knipex? Are they the SAME thing as in the supply house or lumber yard?


Where I live most of the supply houses and lumber yards/hardware stores don't carry Knipex. I've bought two pairs of the 10" Cobra pliers and a pair of 8" diagonals with the ergo grips. Comparing my new pliers to my old ones, I would say they are same as any other retaile would sell. I've watched a video on Knipex's website and based on that I doubt they would compromise the quality of their products just to sell them at Lowe's.

And yes I am that much of a tool junkie that I actually watch tool company videos on their websites. I really oughta get a life.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> That knipex set is insulated, highly doubt that it would be the same one at Lowes. If it is though that's a hell of a deal and i'd pick it up in a heartbeat.
> The Knipex screwdrivers look just like (identical) to some of the Witte drivers I have.


The one they had at Lowes is insulated (thanks for confirmation Motts).

With the 15% off, that'd bring it down to 75.65 before tax, which I think is a steal.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Ended up buying a new set of Glow Fish-Stix last night, I was wondering what that discount was for, lol. Also, that Knipex set looks pretty good.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a huge bargain. Last time I went to a Lowes they didn't have any knipex. I hardly ever go there but maybe I will...


----------

